# What is this 1967 Pontiac GTO Worth?



## bobfost2 (Jul 7, 2010)

Here is some information on a 1967 Pontiac GTO I am thinking of purchasing, any ideas on what this is worth? I have always wanted to buy one but am really lost as to what they are worth, as it seems from looking on the internet they can range in price from 30K up to over 70K. Thank you for your time!


PHS documented, 400cid v-8 @ 335hp, 4-speed close ratio trans, Saf-T-Trak 3.55 posi, correct coded mirror finish "R" code Regimental red paint, black bucket seat interior w/factory console, cold air-conditioning, power brakes, power steering, Rally II wheel w/BFG radial T/A's, new chrome and stainless, Am/Fm stereo, factory gauges, great sounding bumper exit dual exhaust, very original, nicely restored, fast and comfortable.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hard to say what it's worth. Depends on how nice it is, and how original it is. The close ratio transmission is not correct for a 3.55 geared car. If the car came with a 3.55 rear, it should have a wide ratio M 20 trans. The M21 close ratio came with cars equipped with a 3.90 or 4.33 rear gear. It is not "the trick set-up" with 3.55's on down due to its taller first gear ratio, which makes it slower off the line with mid-range gears. Do some investigation, as this may be the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

bobfost2 said:


> Here is some information on a 1967 Pontiac GTO I am thinking of purchasing, any ideas on what this is worth? I have always wanted to buy one but am really lost as to what they are worth, as it seems from looking on the internet they can range in price from 30K up to over 70K. Thank you for your time!
> 
> 
> PHS documented, 400cid v-8 @ 335hp, 4-speed close ratio trans, Saf-T-Trak 3.55 posi, correct coded mirror finish "R" code Regimental red paint, black bucket seat interior w/factory console, cold air-conditioning, power brakes, power steering, Rally II wheel w/BFG radial T/A's, new chrome and stainless, Am/Fm stereo, factory gauges, great sounding bumper exit dual exhaust, very original, nicely restored, fast and comfortable.
> ...


Did you actually see the PHS or did he tell you that was the equipment?? If you did see or go back and look at the PHS what does it list for the tranny and rear end gears?


----------



## bobfost2 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for the information, that helps a lot. I haven't seen the PHS documentation but this isn't a private seller, it is sitting at a dealership in Maryland so I am pretty sure that is legit. I will need to do some more investigating before I even think of starting the negotiating process. Thanks again and if anyone else has more information they would like to pass onto it would be much appreciated!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The PHS documentation just states what the car came with from the factory, it doesn't guarantee that's what's under the hood now, you really need to do your homework to verify the PHS matches the car now.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Have you actually seen the car, or is the description from the dealer add? To me the most important issue would be the condition if the BODY and CHASSIS. Carefully go over the whole body, including trunkpan, floor pan fire wall. 1/4 panels...were they fixed? if so properly welded patches , etc....Anything mechanical can be changed out BUT bad bodywork or chassis problems are a nightmare. Just because it is at a dealership doesn't mean everything is OK !!!!!!! Good Luck, Eric:cheers 28-32K for a Nice GTO as described is a good fair price...if it is all original panels and drive train, or rare and special or recently fully restored it could go higher...for 70K it better be MINT and mighty special.....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I have a PHS documented 67 with a 69 b-body 400 engine, a th350 transmission and a chevy 12-bolt rear end.

Don't mistake *PHS documented* for *numbers matching*, the block will have a date code that may be up to 3-6 weeks prior to the cars build date. The heads should have 670 on the center exhaust ports and date codes just under the valve covers. There is a casting number either on the distributor pad with the date code for early 67 or behind the #8 cylinder for late 67. There is also an engine letter code on the front of the engine just under the head. 
Early 67 will have an engine unit number with the letter code which is also listed on the PHS report. Late 67 will have the car's VIN stamped vertically next to the timing chain cover.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Personally, I have seen more honest descriptions and vehicles from private sellers. I have seen some very misleading and shady "classic car" dealers out there. They tend to use phrases like "upgraded" and "dealer installed", etc. Be careful.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Personally, I have seen more honest descriptions and vehicles from private sellers. I have seen some very misleading and shady "classic car" dealers out there. They tend to use phrases like "upgraded" and "dealer installed", etc. Be careful.


:agree- dealerships buy and sell cars for one reason only- TO MAKE MONEY- and if you don't already know this dealer make ALL their money on used cars and service-NOT new car sales- so if the dealer is selling this car for 20k I would doubt he paid 14k for it. I have also seen much more shadiness from dealers than private sellers- especially with classic muscle cars. Hire someone to do a full inspection of the car, the dealer should have NO problem with this if they do then walk away. Hate to see someone get burned so do your homework


----------

